
NY millennial can’t afford to move to D.C. before her job in Congress starts - godelmachine
https://news.vice.com/en_us/article/yw7gwg/new-york-millennial-cant-afford-to-move-to-dc-before-her-job-in-congress-starts
======
TheCoelacanth
The headline kind of buries the lede. "Job in Congress" sounds like it could
mean a Congressional staffer or something, but this is talking about an actual
Congressperson.

------
godelmachine
Finally someone in Congress who represents me.

